# FL-Help Needed to pull Purebred Gold. Ret for a rescue!!11



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Maybe Beaushel or ACC can help. Neither have been online in the last 24 hrs though. I know how to reach Jenna but not Carol. Anyone reading this that knows how to get ahold of Carol, please forward to her. Thanks Kathi


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Please HELP Florida people!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

How about MotherHen or the person who volunteers with ECGRR? They may know someone in the area. They may be too far away.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have an email into Kathy and Judy at Great to pull her. So wish me luck.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> I have an email into Kathy and Judy at Great to pull her. So wish me luck.


Way to go Carol!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She has been picked up and safe. A foster was going out that way and split the cost with the rescue. I told them I would do it for free, so that will get them to let me do it next time. I really wanted to get her. Darn but the important thing is that she is safe.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks so much Carol! So glad she is OK!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

So happy this girl is safe.


----------



## marathon1 (Jun 3, 2008)

Sorry, I just got on. We've been sooo swamped lately. We think we have a great adoption week and within 2 days we are sooo full again! 

Glad to hear this girl is safe! 

We got in a few new ones that came this way from the evacuation for Gustav. Keeping an eye on Ike...looks like a big one!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carol and everyone*

Carol and everyone!!

Thanks so much!! So glad she is safe!!!!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Yea. thanks Carol, glad she is safe and pulled.Kathi
Will have to try and remember you Marathon1. Only remembered BeauShel and ACC for this one. Thanks again you guys. Job well done


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Got an email from Judi and she told me that she is very shy and at the vet getting her spa treatment and checkup. She is only one year old and a real pretty girl. I cant wait to see a picture of her.


----------



## bunker's mom (Jul 15, 2008)

*I need help in Florida*

Please see my posts regarding my problem. Bunker is four months old now. He has been diagnosed fear aggressive and I was told he will only get worse. He needs a home without other dogs or kids and someone who knows how to handle him. The breeder will not return calls or emails. She is in Florida too. That is a long sad story... Mid-Florida rescue said they cannot help him. Any help?


----------

